# como unir dos tirantes de 8" x 3" x 4 mts



## juanlarry (Apr 8, 2013)

hola todos necesito unir dos tirantes de 4m de 8"x 3" me pueden ayudar para usar el mejor método se que uno es el rayo de júpiter pero no puedo acordarme como se marca desde ya muchas gracias amigos .


----------



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)

Jaun, This is from Google Translate..

*Hi all I need to join two straps 4m 8 "x 3" can help me to use the best method is that one is the ray of Jupiter but I can not remember as dialing from already thank you very much friends*

That's about as clear as a "no soap radio joke" punchline. Sorry for not understanding. It sounds very interesting. -Jack


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Perhaps the "*El Lenador*.com " site can help you….


----------



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)

Si! Si! That's it! "El Lenador.com" . Good one PK. -Jack


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

TY, *IrreverentJack!!* Jajajajaja


----------

